# VW coloring book



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was coloring with my 3 year old daughter the other day and thought to myself..."how cool would a VW coloring book be?" shes already into cars, as mommy and daddy both drive dubs. 
daddy (me) drives a '99 MKIII GLX
mommy drives an '02 337
post up your pics here so I can get this book started.
I have a book maker at work I can use to make these really nice.
Ill update my status here, and if theres enough interest I can make books and shipped them to those who might want them. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jrowny (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: VW coloring book (PhRee77)*

Then we can finally have an excuse as to why our cars smell like Crayons!!!!!


----------



## JettaJensen (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: VW coloring book (stormdc)*

That is such a cool idea!!


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (cl0uder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cl0uder* »_I could make the images if someone would get it printed. 
We could do a Vortex calender.

im going to print it at work, along with putting it together and binding...
all i need is a good "color" cover and the photos. ill take care of the rest! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (PhRee77)*

Cool. I think the crayon smell is from a hidden ball of wax mysteriously placed somewhere in the car. My friend took apart hers and they found a big ball of wax...after that it didn't smell anymore like crayons...I just bought an 03 Jetta 1.8T on Monday and I can't smell it yet. LoL


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (infamous20V)*

wow


----------



## pheller (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

Actually, there was a coloring book out from VW at least 3 years ago, I picked one up in Wolfsburg at the Autostadt. Only had the Golf V, otherwise it has alot of MkIV and Passats in it.


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

You can use photoshop to "remove" the color out of pictures all over the forums and then let your children color them themselves. It is a great idea though, I need something like this for my daughter!


----------



## Mk4TurboJet (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (somethingphishy)*

i'll gladly buy into this coloring book! haha i have come good pics with scenery too that would be aswome. i have photoshop cs, if anyone would like to tell me how to do the removing of color i'll have some up soon


----------



## Matty B Bop (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vr6pwns_me)*

that would be sweet!


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (RideBbop1122)*

dam i have a bunch of dubs ive rendered in illustrator, just lines, ill post em when i get back form vacation


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (-SLugO-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-SLugO-* »_dam i have a bunch of dubs ive rendered in illustrator, just lines, ill post em when i get back form vacation

sweet! thats what i need most http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can take these pics and work with them, but it takes me sooo long...


----------



## mikelaz123 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (-SLugO-)*

Oh man! Post those up please SLugO! That'd be so cool. I have 2 young boys who color too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acbaseball186 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (mikelaz123)*

heres my car for a sweet idea...o and how come mom gets the new 337 but you get the oldie


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (acbaseball186)*

hope this helps











_Modified by Shortys99887 at 11:02 AM 8-17-2006_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Shortys99887)*

Nice job(s) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

My interior or carpet smells like crayons....


----------



## agreenbhm (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

how exactly do you make an outline version from an original?


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (agreenbhm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agreenbhm* »_how exactly do you make an outline version from an original?

I just traced the original with the pen tool on Adobe Illustrator during class


----------



## samsmalls (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Shortys99887)*

thats what i was going to say haha, someone should pm JEDI2.0 he is like a master drawer


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (RS2Golf)*

you guys are like silly little school girls







I want a coloring book!


----------



## agreenbhm (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

Using Adobe Illustrator, is it easy to trace the drawing? I'm not exactly the best when it comes to steady hands with Photoshop.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (agreenbhm)*

















Neither are mine but both are hotttttt and would be sweet to see in a coloring book


----------



## rocket vr6 (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

/\ I see CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikelaz123 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: VW coloring book (PhRee77)*

Phree, Shorty, or RS2...you guys all rock. Can you hook me up with an illustration? I know, it's stock, but it's my baby.


----------



## 808Bora (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: VW coloring book (mikelaz123)*

I'll be down for a coloring book for my son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Maybe can search around, and pull pics off of here (w/the owners approval). Keep me updated on this....


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (808Bora)*

I just picked it up last Tuesday but here ya go if you need another car...


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (rocket vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocket vr6* »_/\ I see CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so few of us recognize him anymore


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)



heres one that I did of my car a while back for a magazine cover project
 


_Modified by Shortys99887 at 11:45 AM 8-17-2006_


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (PhRee77)*

ok, Im still working on these.
Heres my Idea for covers. since Im trying to keep costs down, Im thinking about using dealer brochures as covers. Ill grab a bunch in different styles from the local dealer strip out the guts and voala instant color covers for my books!
yay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or nay http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ???


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (PhRee77)*

ok, Im still working on these.
Heres my Idea for covers. since Im trying to keep costs down, Im thinking about using dealer brochures as covers. Ill grab a bunch in different styles from the local dealer strip out the guts and voala instant color covers for my books!
yay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or nay http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ???


----------



## mikelaz123 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Shortys99887)*

Sweet Shortys, much appreciated!


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (PhRee77)*

didn't you post this in the mk3 forums too? Its a great idea


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: VW coloring book (gnavs)*

Why don't you just create the images to be colored...convert them into .PDF documents...and then people can just download them at will...make copies and give them to thier kids. ...I mean, a book is a cool idea but the pages always get ripped out anyway to hang on the fridge...LOL...no, seriously...







....this will be NO COST and much less work...


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: VW coloring book (vwsteve)*

here's a link to a PShop tutorial...
Using Photoshop To Turn Your Photos into a Coloring Book
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpilesx (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (mikelaz123)*

here is a quick one i just did in photoshop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
might need to to some touchups


----------



## mikelaz123 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (xpilesx)*

xpilesx...that's flippin awesome! Can you email me a bigger file of it???
[email protected]
Thanks man. I appreciate it.


----------



## xpilesx (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (mikelaz123)*

you've got mail







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lazlow (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (xpilesx)*

I've actually got a Vw coloring book back at home. It was a promotional item for the MK5 so its all MK5 stuff. But its still cool.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shortys99887)*

Do me do me do me!


----------



## OldBlue (Jan 31, 2006)

so someone is actually going to sell these? If so i have a kid on the way i want to buy some for


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (vwsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsteve* »_
here's a link to a PShop tutorial...
Using Photoshop To Turn Your Photos into a Coloring Book
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

get cracking guys, this takes me forever!


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (vwsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsteve* »_
Why don't you just create the images to be colored...convert them into .PDF documents...and then people can just download them at will...make copies and give them to thier kids. ...I mean, a book is a cool idea but the pages always get ripped out anyway to hang on the fridge...LOL...no, seriously...







....this will be NO COST and much less work...

thats a good idea. maybe ill do that too. but what are the kids gonna do on those dub road trips... cant download em while cruisin


----------



## my son says Audi (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (OldBlue)*


----------



## VWBora1389 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (my son says Audi)*

can you please do mine? thanks! -Colby


----------



## dubber4life_44 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (VWBora1389)*

Here is one pic....




















_Modified by dubber4life_44 at 6:47 PM 8-17-2006_


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: VW coloring book (PhRee77)*

I haven't done one yet......in fact, I've gotta install PShop onto the new PC I just picked up...perhaps this weekend....BUT....in the meantime lets see what people are coming up with.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IM me or even email me and I will host them up here for ya...


_Modified by vwsteve at 10:01 PM 8-17-2006_


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (dubber4life_44)*

hey dubber4life_44.. do you have a bigger version of that pic?
i'll draw you guys tomorrow morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubber4life_44 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (Shortys99887)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shortys99887* »_hey dubber4life_44.. do you have a bigger version of that pic?
i'll draw you guys tomorrow morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah I can get a larger pic, but not sure how because photobucket screws me over on the size. email maybe?


_Modified by dubber4life_44 at 11:40 AM 8-18-2006_


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: VW coloring book (PhRee77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhRee77* »_
cant download em while cruisin









thats why you download em before hand... 
or can you magically make books while cruising


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (dubber4life_44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubber4life_44* »_Yeah I can get you a larger pic. How big do you want it? It may take a while to find it though, but I will (have to find the original version). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

email me it whenever you find it
[email protected]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## creativconfusion (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (Shortys99887)*

This ones for all the dads that have to sit there coloring ... maybe they wont mind it so bad ...


----------



## mk2_to_remember (Jul 26, 2004)

Did this last night:


----------



## creativconfusion (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (mk2_to_remember)*

what program did you use ? ... i preprocessed in photoshop ... then did path vectoring in illustrator


----------



## dubber4life_44 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (creativconfusion)*

Sent ya' an email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdriver_vr6 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll buy one of these book too. Let me know when your ready to sell.


----------



## Ikaika (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (dubdriver_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdriver_vr6* »_I'll buy one of these book too. Let me know when your ready to sell. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## my son says Audi (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Ikaika)*

how do I get my picture like that??? Soon as its ready man your gonna have to post it and you'll make a killing at this because every dad is gonna buy this for them selves and there kids haha I want 3 as is





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-girliegirl (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: VW coloring book (jrowny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrowny* »_Then we can finally have an excuse as to why our cars smell like Crayons!!!!!

I thought I was the only one!!! Why do our cars smell that way? I thought the person before me lost a crayon in the car and it's melted stuck somewhere in the car! LOL


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (vwsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsteve* »_I haven't done one yet......in fact, I've gotta install PShop onto the new PC I just picked up...perhaps this weekend....BUT....in the meantime lets see what people are coming up with.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IM me or even email me and I will host them up here for ya...

_Modified by vwsteve at 10:01 PM 8-17-2006_

dude, I posted this in every forum... thought it would be the best way to get exposure. check it out, theres a lot of dope pics comming. seems the masses gather for good after all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: VW coloring book (PhRee77)*

and multiple times in some of them.
steve


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (dubber4life_44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubber4life_44* »_Sent ya' an email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'll get working on these asap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_and multiple times in some of them.
steve

I know I know..







Ive spoken to a mod about it, and hes going to try and help me with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Theyre good guys


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (PhRee77)*

Here are the ones i have finished, but i have at least 8 more that are in process that i seemed to forget about, ill get em done tonight

















A sweet BMW


----------



## Rollin_GTI (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (vwsteve)*

This calls for a colouring contest!!








LETS SEE YOU STAY WITHIN THE LINES!!!
or else!! :shaking fist:


----------



## OldBlue (Jan 31, 2006)

i used that link but i can't seem to get it right, did you guys use any other method to doing these?


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (OldBlue)*

ms paint special. This took me forever


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (creativconfusion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *creativconfusion* »_This ones for all the dads that have to sit there coloring ... maybe they wont mind it so bad ... 










anyway i can get the original to this?
or was this a drawing to begin with?


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (vwsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsteve* »_Why don't you just create the images to be colored...convert them into .PDF documents...and then people can just download them at will...make copies and give them to thier kids. ...I mean, a book is a cool idea but the pages always get ripped out anyway to hang on the fridge...LOL...no, seriously...







....this will be NO COST and much less work...

spoken like a true genious


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_

anyway i can get the original to this?
or was this a drawing to begin with?

I have the original ... you perv


----------



## Will.i.am (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (8vjh4kbunny)*

Do my ride...cause ya know little kids love Beetles! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








and a friends http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

wheres the mk3 love??
























and just for good measures


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

What's the update on this.....my little guy JUST discovered the crayon...


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (vwsteve)*

cool idea... i get tired of drawing cars for my boys to color in








tsmjetta... are you from grantville? wagners is like 2 minutes from my place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i have scans of the original Herbie coloring book from back in the day i can post if anyone is interested in them as well.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: VW coloring book (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_
spoken like a true genious

spelled like a true genius


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (bshertzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bshertzer* »_
tsmjetta... are you from grantville? wagners is like 2 minutes from my place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I'm from Linglestown..not too far away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhRee77 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (PhRee77)*

Im hoping to have a few of these done before christmas. I dont have as many images as id like, but its still going to be pretty cool. 
send me your address via email if you'd like a first gen copy...
[email protected]
dont worry, Im not going to sell off your addresses


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: VW coloring book (PhRee77)*

one more pic fer ya. my 3BG variant


----------



## Patrickm2213 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: VW coloring book (vwsteve)*

Come on you have to offer more than just coloring, need some games. These are all for VW in the 70's.


----------

